# Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee



## Barschfeind (18. März 2007)

Ich möchte diese Jahr , mit einem Kutter in der Ostsee zum Naturköderangeln. Und suche die richtige Rolle ( ich habe an eine günstige  Multirolle gedacht) und die passende ( nicht ganz so teure) Rute. Oder kann ich eine Multirolle nehmen und eine alte Brandungsrute von mir nehmen?


----------



## the Gamefisher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

Hallo Barschfeind
Eine alte Brandungsrute klingt schon nicht schlecht. Evtl. noch ein paar neue Ringe einbinden, da eine "normale" Brandungsrute eigentlich für das Natürköderangeln mit Multirolle doch zu wenig hat.
Gewichte nicht unter 200 Gramm sollte das Teil dann auch aushalten. Nicht selten hat man aber auch genügend Strömung für 500 - 1000 Gr. Blei.
Vorfächer dann nicht länger als die Rutenlänge binden
Rolle mit ner 0,27 - 0,35 mm geflochtener Schnur bespulen. Bei der Multi noch darauf achten, das diese eine Schnurführung hat. In der Ostsee macht sich das sehr gut, da man hier ja nicht werfen muss.

Das sollte dann so das wichtigste gewesen sein.

Viel Spaß beim Naturköder angeln. Ist echt mit die schönste Angelart in der Ostsee


----------



## Andy Antitackle (18. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

Ich muß mich hier mal einklinken.

Meine Pilkrute ist 3,3m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 50-180 gramm. In der Andrifft pilke ich sehr gerne und in der Abdrifft habe ich oft genug Wattis am Haken um zu sagen, daß es auch mit deinem herkömlichen Geschirr klappt. Mann muß nicht immer für die paar mal im Jahr extra teures Geschirr kaufen, daß genau auf Naturköder abgestimmt ist. Ich fische meist mit 100-150 gramm Bleien und das reicht in der Regel vollkommen. Wenn du Dir jetzt noch Dein System selbst baust und den Nachläufer schön lang machst werden demnächst wohl ein paar Dorsche und Platte an die Luft befördert.
Man hat mich übrigens Andy Antitackle getauft, weil ich beim Naturköderangeln der erste war, der Anti Tackle Booms eingesetzt hat.

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

In der westlichen Ostsee (nicht Skagerrak o.ä) reichen sicherlich Ruten der Lightpilk- Familie völlig aus - also Wg. zwischen 50- 190gr.
Birnenbleie 100g- 120g montiert an Anti*tangle*-Booms bringen die leichten Fetzenköder bzw. Wurmbündel sicher runter.
Nur aktive Köderführung kannste dabei völlig vergessen. 
Andrift ist relativ kompliziert, sofern Du über wenig Erfahrung im "Kontakthalten" mit dem Köder hast. Die Schnur sollte immer auf Spannung bleiben, ohne großartig das Blei vom Grund zu liften. Bisse beim Herabsinken sind für Einsteiger nahezu unmöglich zu verwerten.

Abgesehen davon- vom Kutter aus  Naturköderfischen bringt oft Schnurtüddel mit den Pilkerführenden "Nachbarn"- ist also nur von solchen Kuttern zu empfehlen, die im Fanggebiet ankern (am besten mit Bug- und Heckanker).


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> In der westlichen Ostsee (nicht Skagerrak o.ä) reichen sicherlich Ruten der Lightpilk- Familie völlig aus - also Wg. zwischen 50- 190gr.
> Birnenbleie 100g- 120g montiert an Anti*tangle*-Booms bringen die leichten Fetzenköder bzw. Wurmbündel sicher runter.
> Nur aktive Köderführung kannste dabei völlig vergessen.
> Andrift ist relativ kompliziert, sofern Du über wenig Erfahrung im "Kontakthalten" mit dem Köder hast. Die Schnur sollte immer auf Spannung bleiben, ohne großartig das Blei vom Grund zu liften. Bisse beim Herabsinken sind für Einsteiger nahezu unmöglich zu verwerten.
> ...


 

wenn ich mit naturköder fische kommen bleie unter 300g fast nie in frage. in der westlichen ostsee kommt häufig genug gute strömung auf die sogar bis 1000g ( kein schreibfehler ) erforderlich machen!mit den nachbarn hast du natürlich recht mann kann sich aber gut absprechen und den platz durch rechtzeitigem erscheinen so wählen das gut mit den gewichten hantieren kann.
eine brandungsrute reicht völlig aus mit ihr kannst du locker bleie bis 800g angeln. mit 400 - 600 g ist das angeln mit einer brandungsrute am angenehmsten was am häufigsten zutrifft.
probiere einfach aus und mach deine erfahrung!
mit naturköder macht auf jeden fall spass!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wenn ich mit naturköder fische kommen bleie unter 300g fast nie in frage. in der westlichen ostsee kommt häufig genug gute strömung auf die sogar bis 1000g ( kein schreibfehler ) erforderlich machen!mit den nachbarn hast du natürlich recht mann kann sich aber gut absprechen und den platz durch rechtzeitigem erscheinen so wählen das gut mit den gewichten hantieren kann.
> eine brandungsrute reicht völlig aus mit ihr kannst du locker bleie bis 800g angeln. mit 400 - 600 g ist das angeln mit einer brandungsrute am angenehmsten was am häufigsten zutrifft.
> probiere einfach aus und mach deine erfahrung!
> mit naturköder macht auf jeden fall spass!


 

Bist viel oben in Dänemark unterwegs, gelle?#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Bist viel oben in Dänemark unterwegs, gelle?#h


nicht nur dk auch heiligenhafen , kiel und wo man sonst noch salzwasser antrifft! ob nun z.b langeland belt ne hammer strömung ist wird diese auch im fehmarnbelt vorkommen!
heiligenhafen war mein größtes naturködergewicht 800 g!
und das bei glatter see.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

Bin meistens um Fehmarn oder im Lillebelt unterwegs.
Um Fehmarn rum hab ich noch nie mit mehr als 150gr. geangelt- sogar im Frühjahr.

Im Lillebelt nicht mehr als 250gr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Bin meistens um Fehmarn oder im Lillebelt unterwegs.
> Um Fehmarn rum hab ich noch nie mit mehr als 150gr. geangelt- sogar im Frühjahr.
> 
> Im Lillebelt nicht mehr als 250gr.|kopfkrat


dann hast du noch nie richtig naturköder angeln gemacht!
gibt natürlich genug varianten ( z.b. nachläufer am pilker mit wurm bestücken ) die mit dem eigentlichen naturköder fischen wenig zu tun haben.
richtiges natürköder angeln benötigt schwere bleie die man herab lässt und duch die drift des kutter den meeresgrund nach den fischen absucht.
schau dir mal wettkampfbestimmungen zum thema naturköderangeln an und du wirst feststellen das in der abdrift mind. 300 g blei vorgeschrieben sind ( und das auch mit recht ).


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

Bin kein Wettkämpfer- Ist und bleibt Hobby!:m


----------



## Fishing-Conny (27. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

es gibt sogenannte uptide ruten die sind speziell für sowas gemacht worden ..ca 330cm-360cm lang und ein wurfgewicht zwischen 150und 300gr ...die sind perfekt für so etwas ...auf die multirolle ne 20-25mm geflochtene ...ne mutlirolle die etwa 270m davon fasst und feddisch (ich fürde zwischen vorfach und hauptschnur ne 50er monofile knoten ...falls ein größerer dorsch beißt reißt die monofile eher durch als die geflochtene und du sparst geld ...wer will schon das direkt 50m von der teuren geflochtenen abreißen??)


----------



## Frank 77 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> ...falls ein größerer dorsch beißt reißt die monofile eher durch als die geflochtene und du sparst geld ...wer will schon das direkt 50m von der teuren geflochtenen abreißen??)


 

Wer will denn das ein größerer Dorsch abreißt #d #d #d


----------



## danmarkhuse (26. August 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*

Wie sieht den eure Montage dazu aus!?

Länge des Vorfachs?
2 Seitenarme (mit "Schmuck,oder normal)?
Blei am Ende befestigen oder seitlich?

Bestückt ihr nur mit Wurm oder auch mit Fisch (welchen?)!?

Habt ihr schon mal was anderes am Haken außer Plattfisch und Dorsch gehabt?

Möchte es nämlich im Frühjahr auf Langeland vom Boot aus probieren.

Werde dann meine Ausbeute (hoffentlich fange ich was)berichten!!!!

Danke


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Naturköderangeln vom Kutter in der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Im Lillebelt nicht mehr als 250gr.|kopfkrat


 


|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
na dann hast du im Mittelwasser gefischt oder?
bei den vergangenen zwei Bootstouren konnten wir selbst mit 400gr. nichts erreichen was tiefer als 10m war!bei 500gr. hatten wir 2-3 min grundberührung und dann hob das system ab......


----------

